# Free Marantz gear??



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

My brother gave me some Marantz gear for free.It was given to him and I discovered it in his garage sitting on his table.I was visiting him from out of state and we were B/Sing in his garage where he has some other audio gear and I asked if he had an old receiver I could get off him that he wasn't using for my garage.I didn't care what make or kind,I just wanted something to power these speakers I had sitting in my garage,and out of the corner of my eyes I saw this cool looking vintage Marantz set in fair condition and asked when did he get that?! He said a buddy just gave that to him not too long ago and that he hasn't even hooked them up yet.I don't know too much about the vintage stuff,so we hooked everything up and it powered up but,we got no sound,so he said I could have them...
So after getting home I do alittle research and find out that the reason we didn't get any sound was it was a tuner and a pre/pro!! And to top it all of they are worth some money.The tuner is a Marantz 2130, and the pre/pro is a 3650.Now I don't want to throw this in a garage system and I don't have enough room in my house for a second system,so what should I do?? If they do turn out to both work,will their value go up if I hang on to them longer,I kinda want to keep them and look for a power amp.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> If they do turn out to both work,will their value go up if I hang on to them longer,I kinda want to keep them and look for a power amp.


The value depends on collector interest, functionality and cosmetic condition. The matching amps are the 170DC (108 W.P.C.) and the 300DC (152 W.P.C.) They come up for sale every now and then.
​


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

So are you giving them away? Just teasin, that is awesome i wish my bro was that nice.:crying:


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice brother!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Some of the older made kit really did sound good, my Dad bought an Hitachi system many years ago which looked similar to the size of the Marantz gear you have there and it sounded really nice, if its all in working order then I bet you will be pleased with the sound...


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Deezer said:


> Now I don't want to throw this in a garage system and I don't have enough room in my house for a second system,so what should I do?? If they do turn out to both work,will their value go up if I hang on to them longer,I kinda want to keep them and look for a power amp.


Check ebay and the like and see what recent sales have for them to get an idea of actual market value.

Vintage collectable electronics is a fickle market (I know, I traded in it extensively for several years) and whilst the units you have are nice, don't expect a lot for them or for the value to increase much; you don't have a retirement fund here. The most valuable Marantz gear is US made tube components, not the later SS. Working and cosmetically detailed you have a couple of hundred to a few hundred $ in value at most.

Either store them for use later and search for a matching power amp to make a classic system or sell them.

I have one of these in my bedroom at the moment.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You cannot help but think how well made some of these older components were made and attention to detail, although some may think they are not great on the looks but I actually like some of the older looking kit, makes you see where all you hard dollars have gone :bigsmile:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Indeed, looking at this vintage stuff brings back some memories...I can recall we had a Fisher system in my house I grew up in, installed by the previous owners, which included a receiver (like the Marantz above), a turntable (not sure if it was Fisher or not) and speakers built into a wall unit kind of thing that the owners had custom done. This thing sounded SO good, especially playing vinyl on the turntable, and I wish I would have maintained the system through the years and kept it. However, being very young and not realizing yet the value and satisfaction of such gear, over the years the components were just abused to the point they were eventually ripped out and junked over time. I miss that system, even remembering it as a kid...

But what confused me about the original post is that the poster said the pieces were a tuner and preamp; so why are there speaker connection terminals on one of those pictures of the rear of the gear? Did I miss something? 

Take a close look at the seriousness of purpose companies like Marantz, Fisher and Onkyo put into the vintage stuff of this era -- the selections for turntable sensitivities and such, plus the three-band "tone" equalizers for each channel. Amazing.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice gear... one of most sought model in the used market... if this well be given away .. shipping alone will cost me more than it's real value...


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Indeed, looking at this vintage stuff brings back some memories...I can recall we had a Fisher system in my house I grew up in, installed by the previous owners, which included a receiver (like the Marantz above), a turntable (not sure if it was Fisher or not) and speakers built into a wall unit kind of thing that the owners had custom done. This thing sounded SO good, especially playing vinyl on the turntable, and I wish I would have maintained the system through the years and kept it. However, being very young and not realizing yet the value and satisfaction of such gear, over the years the components were just abused to the point they were eventually ripped out and junked over time. I miss that system, even remembering it as a kid...
> 
> But what confused me about the original post is that the poster said the pieces were a tuner and preamp; so why are there speaker connection terminals on one of those pictures of the rear of the gear? Did I miss something?
> 
> Take a close look at the seriousness of purpose companies like Marantz, Fisher and Onkyo put into the vintage stuff of this era -- the selections for turntable sensitivities and such, plus the three-band "tone" equalizers for each channel. Amazing.


The speaker terminals on the preamp allow the preamp to do speaker switching. If you look closely you'll see the bottom ones are labeled "Speaker In".


----------

